# Exceed



## gah2004 (Mar 1, 2010)

I have read and heard many good things about Exceed from you guys, wondering if you were still having good luck with it, thinking about starting my pup on it.

Thx


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Exceed is good stuff. I used to feed it to all of my dogs, but the only place I can get it is about 150 miles away, so I switched to Diamond Brand a couple of years ago.


----------



## tlr (Feb 20, 2008)

I have used Exceed dog food for the last 3 years and have had very good luck with it! The dogs coat is shiney and she is in good health. The stools seem to less than with other food and she hasn't had any health problems with it. Stool hasn't been either to soft or to hard either. I would recommend it. :beer:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I had looked into Exceed dog food, but couldn't find it locally. Maybe I'm just blind, that could be the case also. I ended up going with the Diamond food due to the recommendations of some here and so far everything looks to be good.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Sam's is the only place I have found it.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanks Ken. I have looked at Sam's here in Bismarck, but haven't found it here. I will have to ask and check again. They may not have been carrying it at the time, but I don't plan to change now.


----------



## debak (Feb 23, 2009)

Sorry bout changing the subject but I noticed a lot of guys feed Diamond brand. I checked it out and noticed the performance version has more than the "magic" 20/30 percentages of fat and protein. Could that be to much of a good thing? I am thinking about going to that once my pup graduates from puppy food. Just curious.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Just going by what my vet told me years ago but save the high-preformance (higher fat, higher protien) food for hunting season when the energy requirements are so much more. Ordinary exercise shouldn't require a hotter diet. So I was told.


----------



## tlr (Feb 20, 2008)

I checked Sam's at Bismarck yesterday and

they had it. They had both Exceed and Excell. One the main ingredient is lamb and rice and the other is chicken.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

tlr said:


> I checked Sam's at Bismarck yesterday and they had it. They had both Exceed and Excell. One the main ingredient is lamb and rice and the other is chicken.


Thanks for the info tlr, good to know. I have been going to Gold Label Feed for the Diamond puppy food. When my pup changes over to the adult food I may have to try the Exeed.


----------

